# Ghost Powerkid 24 - Umbau von 3x8 auf 1x11 SRAM NX



## ilfer (19. Juni 2016)

Nun hat es mich doch gepackt und ich habe die Räder meiner beiden Buben auf Einfachantrieb umgebaut. Habe erst über 1x10 nachgedacht, mich aber jetzt für 1x11 entschieden. Die Teile kann ich dann auch grad an die nächsten Kinderräder (26 Zoll) übernehmen und die Ghosts wieder auf Serie zurück rüsten.

Ausgangspunkt waren ein grünes und ein blaues GHOST Powerkid 24, MJ 2015 (also der leichtere Rahmen) mit 3x8 Shimano Schaltung mit Drehgriffen.

Ich habe folgende Teile verbaut:
Kassette: Sunrace MX8 11-42 (404 g)
Kurbelsatz: VWP BMX Mini-Junior 140 mm mit 36 T Kettenblatt (558 g)
Schaltwerk: SRAM NX 1x11 (316 g)
Schalthebel: SRAM NX Trigger (143 g)
Kette: SRAM PC-1110 (250 g)
Griffe: Spank Subrosa Lock-On mit Alu-Endkappe (114 g)
Innenlager: Shimano UN55 68x127 mm mit Shimano Kettenblattschrauben (354 g), 2mm Spacer links (!)
Außerdem eine neue Shimano SP41 Schaltzugaußenhülle, weil die alte zu lang ist.

Die neuen Teile machen das Ghost Powerkid 24 ca. 440 Gramm leichter als Serie. Von den Vorteilen von 1x11, Triggern statt Drehgriffen und Schraubgriffen mal abgesehen 

Die Entfaltung ist sehr harmonisch (LINK)und fast identisch wie vorher. Der Q-Faktor der Kurbeln ist trotz breiterem Innenlager etwas geringer als vorher. Und da die Kurbeln serienmäßig mit 155 mm viel zu lang für 125 cm Jungs waren, ist es eh besser. Kettenlinie ist auch optimal bei ca. 49 mm. Antriebsseite ist ohne Spacer, den hab ich auf die Gegenseite machen müssen, sonst wäre die Lagerschale nicht ganz rein gegangen.

Fotos vorher:


  

NACHHER:


----------



## track94 (19. Juni 2016)

Das duo gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lastbikehero (21. September 2016)

Hallo, ich würde gern den Antrieb am neuen Rad meines Sohnes ebenfalls wie du umbauen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Kurbel? Wird die Kette gut geführt das sie auch drauf bleibt und sind die 36 Zähne der Kurbel ok oder sollte mann lieber in Richtung 34 oder 32 gehen?


----------



## ilfer (22. September 2016)

lastbikehero schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gern den Antrieb am neuen Rad meines Sohnes ebenfalls wie du umbauen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Kurbel? Wird die Kette gut geführt das sie auch drauf bleibt und sind die 36 Zähne der Kurbel ok oder sollte mann lieber in Richtung 34 oder 32 gehen?


Hallo! Also wir sind sehr zufrieden mit den Kurbeln. Dank dem Schaltwerk mit Spannfeder gab es noch keinen Kettenabfaller! Die 36 Zähne sind in der Praxis auch voll okay. -> Wenn Du magst - ich hab noch eines dieser Kurbelset hier liegen. Schreib mir einfach eine Nachricht, wenn Du Interesse daran hast!


----------



## Sunblocker40 (23. September 2016)

lastbikehero schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde gern den Antrieb am neuen Rad meines Sohnes ebenfalls wie du umbauen. Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Kurbel? Wird die Kette gut geführt das sie auch drauf bleibt und sind die 36 Zähne der Kurbel ok oder sollte mann lieber in Richtung 34 oder 32 gehen?




Servus!
Ich habe bei meiner Tochter diese Kurbel verbaut SR Suntour Kurbel XCT JR T-202:
https://www.amazon.de/Suntour-Kurbe...sr_1_5?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1474636929&sr=1-5

Dann die 3fach Kettenblätter gegen ein 32er NarrowWide Kettenblatt getauscht


----------



## lastbikehero (23. September 2016)

Sunblocker40 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Ich habe bei meiner Tochter diese Kurbel verbaut SR Suntour Kurbel XCT JR T-202:
> https://www.amazon.de/Suntour-Kurbe...sr_1_5?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1474636929&sr=1-5
> 
> Dann die 3fach Kettenblätter gegen ein 32er NarrowWide Kettenblatt getauscht




Hallo,
danke für den Tip aber ich hab diese Kurbel bereits am Bike meines Sohnes. Für den Preis ist das auf jeden Fall eine super Kurbel. Das Problem, die Kurbelarmlänge ist für ein Kind mit ca 1,55m Größe besten geeignet aber mein Sohn ist nur 1,25m groß. Ich denke die verbaute Kurbel von ilfer ist ein guter Kompromiss wenn man nicht 2x im Jahr eine neue kaufen möchte, weil die Länge nicht mehr stimmt. Aber die Idee mit dem Narrow Wide Kettenblatt werd ich mal festhalten, die sollen ja echt gut sein.


----------



## kaloha (6. Oktober 2016)

@ilfer

Schöner Umbau, bin auch am überlegen.

Bei den Kurbeln, hast du das Kettenblatt, welches dazu geliefert wird dran gelassen? Also benötigt man nicht ein spezielles Kettenblatt.

Weiß jemand ob, man auch die 11-Fach Kassette von Shimano SLX nehmen kann?

Vielen Dank


----------



## ilfer (6. Oktober 2016)

@kaloha 
Ja, ich habe das Kettenblatt dran gelassen. Kein einziger Kettenabspringer bisher, dank dem tollen Schaltwerk 
Narrow-Wide kann man sich sparen an nem Kinderrad, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## kaloha (7. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken machen ob Sunrace oder SLX. Jemand Erfahrungen, welche besser ist vom Schalten her, nicht vom Gewicht?


----------



## ilfer (18. Oktober 2016)

kaloha schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch Gedanken machen ob Sunrace oder SLX. Jemand Erfahrungen, welche besser ist vom Schalten her, nicht vom Gewicht?


Ganz ehrlich: Ich glaube die geben sich nicht viel. Schon gar nicht am Kinderrad!
Sunrace schaut halt noch dazu toll aus mit dem roten Spider :-D


----------



## SchulzeBW (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich buddel den 'alten' Thread nochmal aus. 
Kurze Frage: Wie groß sind denn die Bedienkräfte der SRAM NX Trigger/Schaltwerks-Kombi? Meinst du, das ist auch für Mädels geeignet? Von Shimano scheint's nur noch Shadow Schaltwerke zu geben und die erfordern ja etwas höhere Bedienkräfte ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ilfer (11. Mai 2017)

Total super, die SRAM NX. Deutlich leichter zu bedienen als die Shimano Drehgriffe vorher. 
Und NATÜRLICH und erst recht auch für Mädels geeignet ;-)

Übrigens UPDATE: Zwischenzeitlich rotieren Schwalbe Table Top Performance Drahtreifen in 24 x 2,25 auf den Rädern. Gewichtsmäßig kein Unterschied zu den serienmäßigen Schwalbe Black Jack, aber viel fetter und leichter rollend!


----------



## Martin31008 (17. Februar 2018)

Die Sunrace MX8 11-42 Kassette ist also vollständig kompatibel zu der NX Kassette?

Wenn da also steht nicht für SRAM XD oder free hub, ist alles gut und ich kann die ganz normal auf meinen achtfach Freilauf montieren?

Und vorne bei der Kurbel, Der Abstand zwischen den Tretarmen ist ja fest, Mit einem spacer kann ich also Die Kurbel weiter nach links oder rechts montieren? 

Ich habe natürlich noch eine alte 4Kant Kurbel, und dort gab es ja etliche verschiedene AchsenLängen, Gerade bei älteren Rädern aus den Achtzigern da schon mal das Öfteren die Kurbel an den Rahmen gestoßen, wenn die Achse zu kurz war.


----------



## bolle182 (2. November 2018)

Hallo,
Hat sonst jemand mal diesen Umbau gemacht? Wie sind die Langzeiterfahrungen?
Gruss
Martin


----------



## Hille2001 (3. November 2018)

Nicht direkt an einem Rad umgebaut sondern durch Radwechsel die Kombi.

Mein Mädel kam mit 3x8 eher durcheinander ,falsche Gangwahl am Berg war vorprogrammiert.
Schaute auch leider viel zu oft auf die Trigger .

Jetzt mit 1x11 Fach geht es viel einfacher ,ohne kucken und nachzudenken wird geschalten. 
Wir haben SLX dran ,Bedienung macht kein Problem.

Wenn das Budget da ist würde ich es machen.


----------



## ilfer (3. November 2018)

Machen, definitiv. Kinderbikes mit Umwerfer sollten eigentlich nicht mehr verkauft werden ;-)


----------



## SchulzeBW (5. November 2018)

Ja, kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir haben den Umbau auch gemacht. Läuft seit 1,5 Jahren problemlos.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-24-laufradsatz-fuer-haibike-little-life.843326/#post-15352531


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua67456 (27. Juni 2019)

Passt das überhaupt mit der Breite hinten


----------



## CHermann (10. November 2020)

Hallo
hier noch eine Frage zu dem alten aber sehr interessanten Beitrag.
Meint ihr der Umbau geht auch mit dem aktuellen Ghost Kato 4.4 24 Zoll?
Das hat eine 2x8-fach Schaltung und Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## Binem (10. November 2020)

natürlich, bis 11-fach passt auf den normalen Shimano Freilauf


----------



## Kwietsch (13. Januar 2021)

Langzeiterfahrungen.
Rad 1 der Frau von 3x10 auf 1x11 SX, stressfrei seit über einem Jahr.
Rad 2 der Frau von 3x10 auf 1x10 (Shimano XT irgendwas alt und Sunrace Kassette) stressfrei seit 2 Jahren
24" der Tochter auf 1x10 (Shimano Deore M6000 und Sunrace Kassette) jetzt frisch im Einsatz. Alles problemlos, Schaltkraft mit Trigger völlig im Rahmen aber: ohne Narrow/Wide vorn beim Rückwärtstreten Kette abgefallen. Seit gekürtzter NX Kurbel mit Narrow/Wide total problemlos.

Umwerfer verwirren meine Damen nur, mit 1fach ist alles 1fach.

Nur, und deswegen schreib ich hier in den Thread überhaupt rein, ein Check mit 1x12 NX auf dem 24er ging schief, Schaltwerk kam gefährlich zu tief.
Wie ist das hier bei den 1x11 in tiefster Stellung, gibts da auch Bilder? Wieviel Luft bleibt da?


----------



## Ivenl (13. Januar 2021)

Habe 1*11 11-42 xx1 am 24' ohne Probleme, vermute ab 50 hinten könnte es knapp werden.


----------



## Kwietsch (14. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Habe 1*11 11-42 xx1 am 24' ohne Probleme, vermute ab 50 hinten könnte es knapp werden.



Ich bin nach einem weiteren Versuch für mich soweit, dass auch bei der 1x10 schon 46er Sunrace auf dem 24er Laufrad zu knapp ist. Zumindest für mich bleibt es bei der 42er Sunrace auf dem Kidsbike hinten. Die 46er Sunrace hat die Frau auf dem 1x10, hab das gestern kurz getauscht, das ist mir zu heikel.

Vielleicht hilft es dem ein oder anderen bei der Entscheidung.


----------



## Ivenl (14. Januar 2021)

Jetzt wohnen wir zugegeben im Flachland, aber Hügel gibt's hier ja auch und die 42er hat bisher immer gereicht. Sind ja bei 24' nur 30kg Systemgewicht.


----------

